# Fixing Juices



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Do yourself a favour and get some decent concentrates to add to juices that are not quite there for you.

Even the 25 Euro a bottle of top of the range juice form Paris needed the Vapour Mountain touch of a few drops of Menthol concentrate and some Coconut! The Antarctica juice is a very nice juice with a Eucalyptus base I think it is... and with a few drops of @Oupa magic and it's now close to perfection... not quite as good as Tropical Ice but a nice change for me when I need something different!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (12/9/14)

@Rob Fisher Lol, so you just turned it into Tropical Ice?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/14)

Oupa said:


> @Rob Fisher Lol, so you just turned it into Tropical Ice?


 
Almost...  The Eucalyptus does give it that something different though. I will vape it 1% of the time vs 97% for Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ricgt (12/9/14)

Hey Rob if you don't mind me asking what is your tropical ice recipe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (12/9/14)

@Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the reminder. Great post

I have a few of @Oupa's concentrates but have not used them for ages.

There are a few juices in my cupboard that I think could do with a touch of something else.

@Oupa, any basic tips from the master on what works best and what usually doesn't work - regarding "touch ups"?


----------



## yuganp (12/9/14)

There is so many vendors bringing in juices in the desert and tobacco flavours but not mentholated juices. I don't know how vapers out there like menthol based juices - it would be nice to run a poll and hopefully convince the vendors to bring in some more and the local ejuice manufacturers to make more variety of juices with menthol/ice especially all the fruit flavours.

I fix all the fruit flavours i buy with menthol or koolada to cut down the sweetness and give and refreshing vape. I also started adding coconut concentrates to VM's Menthol Ice after reading the experience from @Rob Fisher .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (12/9/14)

I agree with the above, the best way to fix a juice that's not to your liking is to either add Menthol or maybe some vanilla or caramel. Or just adding any type of flavour you like that "could" go with the flavour in question. If you don't like a berry type juice for instance, add some lime... Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (12/9/14)

Am I blind, I just don't see the concentrates on the VapourMountain site?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Oupa (12/9/14)

You are right 

Still have to add them.

You can send us an email with your order if you want...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/9/14)

Ricgt said:


> Hey Rob if you don't mind me asking what is your tropical ice recipe?


 
10-12 drops of coconut concentrate into 6ml's of Menthol Ice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/14)

Ok, this is not a touch up because I love VM Choc Mint as is, but have been adding 8 drops of VM Coffee concentrate to 6ml of Choc mint and it works very well. Just a mild hint of that roasted coffee in the background. Really good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yuganp (13/9/14)

@Silver I think the term "fixing" is incorrect. Because each individuals taste is different, I think it is more like tweaking the juice to either get it more to ones taste or to have subtle changes to give more variety.

Like what @Rob Fisher is doing, by using the coconut concentrate with Menthol Ice, he now has two similar but different flavours instead of only Menthol Ice. Also like what you current have - plain VM Choc Mint or VM Choc Mint with coffee. It can make a lot varieties of flavours without resorting to full DIY.

If I don't like a juice, I don't bother trying to fix it. I just give it away to friends or colleagues or throw it away - stuff that I hate seems to the best juice for some people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/14)

yuganp said:


> @Silver I think the term "fixing" is incorrect. Because each individuals taste is different, I think it is more like tweaking the juice to either get it more to ones taste or to have subtle changes to give more variety.
> 
> Like what @Rob Fisher is doing, by using the coconut concentrate with Menthol Ice, he now has two similar but different flavours instead of only Menthol Ice. Also like what you current have - plain VM Choc Mint or VM Choc Mint with coffee. It can make a lot varieties of flavours without resorting to full DIY.
> 
> If I don't like a juice, I don't bother trying to fix it. I just give it away to friends or colleagues or throw it away - stuff that I hate seems to the best juice for some people.


 
Agreed @yuganp 

More like a tweaking. And I doubt I would ever be able to take a juice I hate and add a few drops of something to make it something I like. Perhaps I could get it vapable, but not amazing.

I am very keen to experiment more with tweaking - without doing full blown DIY. So take a juice I like and add something else.

I think adding Menthol/Koolada or something Minty could make a lovely change to many juices and we need to compare notes on this.
And I agree with your point you made that there are not as many Minty juices around.


----------



## Andre (13/9/14)

yuganp said:


> There is so many vendors bringing in juices in the desert and tobacco flavours but not mentholated juices. I don't know how vapers out there like menthol based juices - it would be nice to run a poll and hopefully convince the vendors to bring in some more and the local ejuice manufacturers to make more variety of juices with menthol/ice especially all the fruit flavours.
> 
> I fix all the fruit flavours i buy with menthol or koolada to cut down the sweetness and give and refreshing vape. I also started adding coconut concentrates to VM's Menthol Ice after reading the experience from @Rob Fisher .


 
Totally agree, and maybe some spice juices (like Snake Oil and Clove Tobacco).


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/9/14)

Andre said:


> Totally agree, and maybe some spice juices (like Snake Oil and Clove Tobacco).


A good tobacco and clove vape would be awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

